# June Challenge: "Deception"



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 1, 2015)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by Greimour is: *Deception*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

We are continuing to allow optional anonymity this month. You may post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you may PM your entry to me, *Chester's Daughter.* If you are posting anonymously, please indicate in your PM which board, public or workshop, you desire your entry posted on.

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread,* *and post a link to it in this thread. Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualified.

The inclusion of links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge post is prohibited and shall be promptly removed by staff.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of June at 7pm EST.*


----------



## musichal (Jun 1, 2015)

Who's-Your-Daddy? musichal


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 3, 2015)

*In the Eyes of a Goat*

As I walk on that rocky road to salvation 
a jagged stone  sends me tumbling into a valley of darkness
I cannot see what’s before me 
but I can hear the strutting sounds of a goat in heat
I sing it a lullaby to sooth its dark desires
and offer it a poisoned treat
but it sees through my malicious intention- 
it spits it in my face
damns the human race
and sends me on that twisted road to perdition


----------



## Nellie (Jun 10, 2015)

*http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ception-quot?p=1868373&viewfull=1#post1868373*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 10, 2015)

*Anonymous submission:

-P/ounce-*


----------



## aj47 (Jun 11, 2015)

Interlocking Triangles


He calls me "honey"
... afraid he'll say the wrong name ...
I call him "baby".


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 12, 2015)

*Prey (Mature Content)*

Smiling guise, mask for all seasons,
hides evil lurking within.
Gentle caresses upon beefy back 
precede plunge of proverbial knife.

A bullseye is painted from across a room
as soot hued eyes brush over,
then settle.
A sultry stretch of lips 
that call a handsome face home
seals the deal.

Words dressed to impress 
like lovely lyrics
dance into desperate ears 
tempting a starving psyche 
to believe the impossible.
For weeks misleading, 
all the while kneading
a fragile ego 
until a mind is owned.

Then incessant arsenic phrases 
dripping with disdain
accompany casual kicks
forcing devastated quarry 
to plead for release.

The one deceived, reduced to knees,
begs for mercy.
Lord of Lies replies,
"You're your own best friend."
Slipping a noose about her trembling throat,
his silky whisper quells all reticence
"I've stationed your chair."

Leaning lazily upon the jamb,
he fondles bulging crotch
as legs adangle twitch their last,
and ponders fun to come
marring the virgin bullseye
(just this morning tagged, 
but not yet bagged)
slated to be seated 
across him at lunch.
Much to do before noon.

Switchblade slices 
through strained hemp
allowing meat 
to be schlepped by feet
to the walk-in freezer.
Date is carved 
across corpulent loin.

His guarantee 
of fresh flesh 
must be upheld.
Satisfied customers frequently seek 
to "come again".

Leaving for the bistro softly singing
"a hunting I will go",
his smiling guise is coaxed into place.
Fake gaiety oozes from his pores,
the best lure 
for his unsuspecting prey.

Such abundant fair game 
so blissfully unaware
of perpetual open season.


----------



## PiP (Jun 12, 2015)

*Virtual Deception (content warning)*

The virtual perverts ply their virtual lies
Masquerading behind the mask, deceit.
Why does this come to me as no surprise
That virtual perverts ply their virtual lies?
Persuasive words, silken tongue, gentle guise.
The poor children coerced with them to meet.
The virtual perverts ply their virtual lies
Masquerading behind the mask, deceit.


----------



## Gillmanjoe (Jun 13, 2015)

*Left*

Why should I care
I have no worries
You left me
And so did they

You wrapped me in
Your deadly reasons
You’re just a pathogen
And I was abducted

I'm in this for me now
and its all I really need
I was too blind to see
I was lonely

You sucked the life
Out of every one of us
You Lift us up,
left to die

see your reflection
in a dirty mirror
realize 
I'm not there

You sucked the life
Out of every one of us
You Lift us up,
left to die


----------



## 3blake7 (Jun 14, 2015)

bright eyed and dreaming
innocent and free
running and screaming
climbing a tree

simplicity sets
emotions diverge
casting nets
logical surge

torn in two
warring mind
feeling blue
curing blind

miss the past
ignorance was bliss
break the mast
like the first kiss

complexity sets
world's imperfection
mind begets
self-deception


----------



## Gumby (Jun 14, 2015)

*Drivers Ed 101 (offensive word)*

She was well into her fifties
when daddy ran her down
on the road to enlightenment.
Eighteen wheels of ignorance
never leaves pretty road kill.

There had been signs along the way
of course, but they were hidden
by the forest of family trees.

Sounds of daddy raging at the Telly
as Dr. King marched into history
blended with the aroma
of mama's fried chicken in the kitchen.

Every Sunday, the straight and narrow
road to heaven,  singing

_Jesus loves the little children
all the children of the world...
_
in the little white church—
inside and out.

“_Of course _you're welcome 
at the family reunion
it's been sixty years for the folks now
but, about your grandson, sis...”

_No niggers in the family photos_
_even if they are blood._

Daddy always taught us—
when you're driving
you don't swerve
for a rabbit in the road.                         ​


----------



## inkwellness (Jun 15, 2015)

*Traps*

In retail stores
are models:
decoys.

In surefire gold,
soon to turn
a fickle hue.

In days undone,
retail lighting,
feigned as true

Trickery true.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2015)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

